

Show HN: Peeshkot - automatically make cookie warnings go away - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/peeshkot-cookie-warnings-go-away/swizec/6242

======
ensmotko
Those cookie law popups are even worse than ads. And what's even worse they
don't really do anything - a lot of Slovenian websites just added the popup,
but the use of cookies hasn't changed.

I do have to hand it to the people who run [https://slo-
tech.com/](https://slo-tech.com/) . There is no cookie banner there, because
they decided to simply remove all the cookies, awesome job!

